# hours/week in HK?



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi
Considering a move to HK for a couple of months
Could someone please comment on the length of a working week in HK?
I've got an impression that 50 hours week is not uncommon.
Is it also true for consultants working at investment banks, say, HSBC?
Thanks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Can't say for the banking industry, but when I was in HK, thehe company we worked for agreed to reduce the working week from 5.5 days to 5 days,if we gave up twenty minutes of the 1 hour lunch break each day. it worked well and the company ignored "the stubborn few" that refused to change as a result 1 hour lunch break crept back in , but still staying with the 5 day working week. Production and results rose ergo management continued to ignore the blatant breach of the agreement.

however, to answer your question, the "norm" is 5.5 days per week (usually negociable)

This was manufacturing company I worked for


----------



## MacauZone (Sep 1, 2011)

As far as I am concerned, a standard for consultants working at investment banks is around 120 hours a week in every major city (London, NYC, Tokyo and... guess).

I remember sharing apartment with one young Swiss kid working in the City in London, he was basically coming back home for 4 hours sleep and go to work again... They had everything in the office, beds, showers, meals and chaning rooms.


----------

